# HDTV now on Cable in Connecticut



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Comcast has launched HDTV here in Connecticut on all of it's Connecticut systems!

The linup includes CPTV(PBS) and WVIT(NBC) (Both are sending its signal to Comcast via fiber and are not yet available over the air in HD) they also have ESPN-HD, HBO-HD and Showtime HD.

On the 15th they will launch 2 channels on InHD as well

Missing from the lineup are all the stations in CT which are broadcasting in HD, those stations include WFSB(CBS), WTNH(ABC), WCTX(UPN), WTXX(WB) I am told by Comcast those channels will be made available SOON.

All the broadcast channels are available FREE however you must rent the DCT 5100 from Comcast.

Lets hope BOTH satellite companies up their HD offerings soon.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

Comcast here offers CCSN in HD also. 

Does Comcast offer CBS in HDTV in any area? CBS HDTV is missing in Philly and NJ Comcasts. Any details on why?


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

Scott,

What areas in CT does Comcast service?

:-jon


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Comcast Chattanooga now offers HDTV too, but here they only offer HBO-HD, SHO-HD and are local CBS station in HD, according to the website that is it for now. You can get the local CBS in HD with just the Limited basic package at $8.65 plus the special Digital-HD cable box for $5. I get the impression however that the $5 fee is over and above a standard digital box, if I am not mistaken the 'a la carte' fee for a standard digital box is $6.50, if I am correct it would run a total of $11.50 for the HD-digital box and another $8.65 for Limited basic for a Grand Total of $20.15, just to get that one HDTV broadcast channel, of course if you get internet service form CoNcast you would get a $15 discount , then the cost of getting that one HDTV broadcast channel would only be $5.15  . I am sure their will be more HDTV broadcast channels coming in the near future, but at this time CoNcast Chattanooga only offers the one


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

oblio98 said:


> Scott,
> 
> What areas in CT does Comcast service?
> 
> :-jon


I believe I can help you there. The towns are:

Branford, E. Haven, Guilford, Madison, No. Branford, No. Haven, Wallingford
Chester, Clinton, Deep River, Durham, Essex, Haddam, Killingworth, Old Saybrook, Westbrook
Bethel, Danbury, Ridgefield
Groton, Ledyard, North Stonington, Stonington, Voluntown, Sub Base
Bloomfield, East Hartford, Hartford, Simsbury, West Hartford, Windsor
Cromwell, East Hampton, Middlefield, Middletown, Portland
Hamden, New Haven, West Haven
Canaan, Norfolk, North Canaan, Salisbury, Sharon
Avon, Berlin, Bristol, Burlington, Canton, Farmington, New Britain, Plainville
Andover, Bolton, Ellington, Hebron, Marlborough, Tolland, Vernon

They bought out AT&T Broadband at the beginning of the year and are now the largest cable operator in the state of CT. They are also going to be transitioning more people back from DBS to cable as the big two continue to behave as if this was cable of 1978 and they were only competing with rabbit ears and big dishes. When all the locals are carried in HD and NFL Sunday Ticket finally is opened to cable, never mind Video on Deman becomes normal, well... so much for DTV and E*. They just don't get it that their time is severely limited if they don't change their act soon.


----------

